# Help! Hamster with Infected Bump



## NewRodentMom (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi, everyone. Kind of panicking right now. I just saw this bump with a kind of brown scab on it on the right side of my robo dwarf hamster Moki’s neck. His eye is also pink and inflamed, but not crusted. Can anyone give any insight on what may be happening??? All the vets in my town are refusing to look at him. 
Here’s a photo of the bump and scab.
- Moki’s Terrified Mom


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

So sorry you’ve got a worry with Moki. How is he in himself, does he seem ill or in pain at all? 

I’m not sure but I would think it would definitely be best to see a vet, I would guess an abscess or other lump and does sound from what you’re describing maybe infected so an anti biotic might do him good. Why are all vets refusing to see him? Are you in the US? If it’s not as common to see a vet there for a hamster are there any alternatives ie can anti biotics be obtained without a consultation and advice given from vets on dosage? 

So sorry can’t help more but I hope he’s feeling better soon.


----------



## NewRodentMom (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi, UnderThePaw. Thank you for your reply!

I live in a relatively small town in Canada and when I first called around to all of the vets in the city, they were either all booked up and weren’t accepting new patients, or simply didn’t deal with rodents/small animals. I tried talking to online vets as well but no one’s seemed to have gotten back to me yet. Today though, I tried again and called around really begging for help since I felt I had no other option, and luckily enough, a vet who mostly deals with rabbits says she can call me tomorrow to see if she can help Moki.

He’s still active; running on his wheel, eating his food and drinking his water. Although, every now and then he starts to scratch the area with his back foot.

Thank you again for taking the time out of your day to reply. Praying he’ll feel better soon, too. I’ll keep the thread updated.

- Moki’s Terrified Mom


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

Glad he doesn’t seem to be feeling too bad in himself and that you’ve hopefully got a vet who’ll advise! All the best with it. If it does fall through I don’t have much experience with online vets but have once used FirstVet who I think are in Canada too and was really impressed. Fingers crossed for you and Moki!


----------

